# [Wet Thumb Forum]-8'x2'x2' Planted Tank Lighting



## snailman (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi guys I'm new to the forum!!

I am planning to install a large aquarium in my aquatics store (8'x2'x2') for display purposes to entice more of us brits to get into aquatic gardening!

Just wanted to hear what the thoughts were on my lighting plans. I intend to use three 100W mercury blended spotlights, two 75W grolux spotlights and two 6' fluo tubes (daylight). So what do people think?? I know halides would be better but I have to think of the overheads!

Cheers.


----------



## snailman (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi guys I'm new to the forum!!

I am planning to install a large aquarium in my aquatics store (8'x2'x2') for display purposes to entice more of us brits to get into aquatic gardening!

Just wanted to hear what the thoughts were on my lighting plans. I intend to use three 100W mercury blended spotlights, two 75W grolux spotlights and two 6' fluo tubes (daylight). So what do people think?? I know halides would be better but I have to think of the overheads!

Cheers.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

wow, that's big. so mh is out of the question? that sucks. i would check out www.ahsupply.com to build your own hood. just stack some 96watt beasts over it.


----------



## snailman (Mar 8, 2005)

Thanks for the reply. It is a monster and I am in two minds wether to do it or not, an other idea was to set up several 2' cubes all planted differently.

As regards the link unfortunately I am in Britain, well Wales, so I don't think it is feasible to import one from the US. Also I am looking to get about 3 WPG so I'm looking at ~ 600W (going on British gallons)!! The way I have suggested above seems my most economical choice.

Any more opinions??


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

if you went with 4 or 5 cube tanks, you could model them after tanks you find on the net. i think that this approach might get more people interested. different scapes will appeal to different people, also, people want to see what their tank could actually look like. if you need help, i'm sure we can find some good tanks that would be easy to do.


----------



## snailman (Mar 8, 2005)

A very good and valid point. I think the smaller tanks are a good idea for all the same reasons you have said and basically it is just me trying to make my mind up out of the two choices, it is a lot of money after all.

But the big tank is not going to be the only display tank in my shop. I am placing various display aquaria between the stock tanks on the shop floor. I've got a wicked display in mind involving; blind cave fish, stalactites and stalagmites- should be good!!

If I do go smaller tanks I think I'll still stick with a similair lighting regime as mentioned for the bigger tank (obviously on a smaller scale e.g. 2 spots not 5).

Cheers for the help and opinions, keep them rolling, Alex.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Why are MH out of the question? Stick 3-4 250watt MH in your hood with good reflectors. Maybe I'm wrong here.


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

I don't think two foot deep is all that deep, so you could overdrive normal output flourescents (ODNO) or find a source in the UK for compact flourscents (aka power compacts).

I'm more intrigued with the tank choices. If you go with one big tank, you could put dividers in the bottom and use different substrates, to give customers different looks. On the other hand, if you use multiple tanks, you could go low-light, med-light and high-light to show folks the difference. You could then put a sheet above each showing customers the pieces/parts used for each tank.

Sounds like a neat adventure. You'll have to post some photos once you get it up and running. 

Good luck...and welcome!
Brian.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

at the lfs here, they have an elaminated peice of paper hanging from each tank showing all the hardware and such.


----------



## skylsdale (Jun 2, 2004)

I would look into T5 lighting--it's been used for reeftanks over in Europe and England MUCH longer than over here in the states.

Here is an American vendor, but I'm sure (if you're not familiar with it) that you could easily find one over there: http://www.reefgeek.com/categories/lighting.html

You could do a couple mercury vapors, and then maybe 2-4 staggered 60" 10,000K bulbs to help balance out the color if it seems a bit too yellow from the vapors...otherwise just get a 6500-6700K daylight bulb as it will be in the same spectrum as the vapors. Staggering them them will help fill in the gaps between the vapors, so you won't need as many of them, and will still give you some decent light (at least to around 19" or so, and that's talking about coral lighting requirements...so the plants should be completely happy).


----------



## liquidgardens (Apr 8, 2003)

I have the same size tank and let me tell you, keeping a tank of this size is not like a 55gal or so. Mine is a 240 gal planted tank and it is a whole new ball game...one that most folks don't have a clue. Probably one of the most frustrating experiences I have had in this hobby...but I determined!

So, as far as lighting. When I set mine up, I had many 36w cf bulbs and old non working light hoods given to me from an old friend. I took all of them apart and made my own system. Got ballasts from a local home store. Essentially, I have 20 36w bulbs across the top of the custom made hood. 720watts total giving the tank 3w per gallon. I am guessing more than that since the cf put out more lumens.

This all fits nicely under the enclosed canopy. If I had it to do all over again, I would most likely go with MH.

You may find that lighting will be the least of your concerns over a tank this large. I would be interested to know who else out there has had great success in planted tanks as large or larger. Yes, this is a whole other post, but just want you to make sure you know what you are getting into.

Here is a pic of the lighting. Blue and pink bulbs are now gone.


----------



## snailman (Mar 8, 2005)

Cheers everybody. Liquidgardens what are the other problems of a planted tank of this size?? Presumably CO2 and fertiliser quantities as well as maintanence?? 

The reason I have gone for such a large tank was in the thought that it would be more stable and therefore more succesful, maybe go for the several smaller tanks me thinks.

Also you guys in the US seem to really big up Seachem products, flourite, Onyx and the like, I am still considering stocking their plant range in my shop, I presume peoples opinions are high of Seachem and experiences are good?


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

i love the flourite!


----------



## imported_Creature (Feb 6, 2003)

Shwmae! We're of like minds regarding the next set of planted tanks. I, too, have been thinking about upgrading my aging 125G to a tall, 30 inch, 225G. But I also fancy 3 identical cubes with a pendant light over each, but I only have room for one or the other. I have a 24 inch planted 90G and find it difficult to grow the larger Aponogetons and Echinodorus swords that I like without limiting their height. I also fancy a large shoaling group of Discus. In any event, more tanks will mean more work, which I'm not quite ready to commit to it yet. I do spend a lot of time daydreaming about it though.

As far as lighting, I am learning that plants don't require all that much light to grow well and thrive, and that the CO2 and fertilisation regimen can be tailored to a less lighted tank, thereby decreasing the demands of a highly lit tank. For now, I'm enjoying the growth rate of my stemmed plants in my highly lit tank (HQI MH pendants), but they are growing fairly quickly and my first major pruning is looming, if not a bit daunting. If I had other tanks and greater responsibilities, I don't know that I would keep it up for very long. Any way, best wishes on your entrepid endeavors.


----------



## liquidgardens (Apr 8, 2003)

Basiscally, the cost is the biggie. Filtration was a trick to figure out with such a large tank. I have a 60gal sump, but the trick is to keep the water from being agitated and losing the CO2. I only use filter fabric now. I have 2 CO2 tanks and had to create some trick plumbing for one of them to get the CO2 injected properly into the return line. I also have a CO2 tank that is connected to a neat little German diffuser that has a small power head hooked to it directly in the tank. My tank has no inside plumbing, heating, etc. Everything is under the tank in the sump or in the inline plumbing.

Substrate should probably be seeded prior to plantng, like at the time of install. I was concerned about maintenance (algae mainly) and just used 75% florite and 25% profile. It has been a year and a half since I set it up and the substrate is just now becoming fertile. I have had smaller tanks where I seeded the substrate and the Crypts grew like crazy. The ones in the 240 gal now are just starting to take off....but slow.

Properly scaping the tank is another task which requires some big thinking. I don't think that you can apply the same techniques as in a smaller aquarium as it will look too busy or look like several scapes in one. I have changed my scape at least 5 times since set up only because as things grow, you find that it just doesn't look right.

You will need LOT's of plants to get going. LOT's of fish and LOT's of patience.

I dose a cup of ferts a day! I started out with RO/DI water and had a bad case of blue algae. Got some help from the board and now I have gone with just straight tap. I change with RO/DI once in a while depending on the GH/KH content of the city water.

Snails are an issue if you don't watch out. Try catching a fish in a 240 with plants! Ground covers have been a task to keep and not all plants are going to do as well in a deep water tank. Algae can hit you in a big way. Electrical costs, heating, lighting, temperature swings.

I used to have 5 tanks...no more, sold them all except for this one because it takes a lot of time to keep it up. I thought the larger it was, the less maintenace it would be and more stable...NOT!

Don't get me wrong, there is nothing like having a huge aquarium, but forget about it being easy. If it were an African Ciclid tank, maybe, but a fully lush palnted aquariunm has been quite the "marrige" to keep things up.

This of course has been my own personal experience. I would love to hear from others of this size aquarium to see if I may be missing something.

If there is the holy grail of keeping these huge tanks up with ease, someone PLEASE speak up!









Also, try not to plant with plants that have to be manacured much, it is VERY difficult to reach all the way down into the tank to see what you are doing.

Good luck and I hope that you can make it work for you and come back to give me advice. I have spent a small fortune on plants and fish...I had 20 Altum Angels and ended up losing them all.

Here is what it looks like at the moment...looks like I just started to get it going, but this is after a year and a half! I pulled up a bunch of stuff do to it looking ragged. The ground cover on the right is baby's tears, that is the only round cover that does well in this tank. It trails very nicely, but I had to take a bunch of it out across the front because it wasn't rooted well and started to float....so I just started over.

Keith


----------



## snailman (Mar 8, 2005)

Wow, cheers liquidgardens, I now definetly think the 8x2x2 planted is out of the equation, but I may set it up as an unplated display tank with some larger fish species.

Cheers for the help and I will get some pictures of what the actual display tanks in my shop end looking like for you all to see.


----------

